# [PROJECT] Cosmos 100 revisited. Mod day 31st of january



## Reefer86 (Jan 25, 2010)

hi guys, I started a project thread before with the cosmos and air cooling but this time I'm going full water with some added hardware and a little bit of modding.

I added in a small water loop after a few months after the project, but im now updating it with better blocks and bigger rads.

The case has already been painted so thats that out the way and maybe the most time consuming part of the build. 

Modding and Jobs to do:

1.Im planning on cutting out the fans grills on both the back and top of the case to cut down on noise and aid better air flow.
2.Cut out part of the hardrive bay to install a fan at the front end of the case for more airflow.
3.Cut holes for better cable management (trying to hide as much wiring as possible)
4. Install the new hardware and components.
5. Install the loop and leak test.



Me and another member here (Pantherx12) are gona work together and try and get the modding done in all one day.
We are going to make updates all through the day on SUNDAY 31ST with each mod to the case and throughout the build to keep you all updated with pictures, info, miracles and disasters.  

Here is the build as it is now.







Specs:

AMD X2 550 @3.9
XFX 4890
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Corsair XMS3 1333mhz DDR3
Soundblaster XFI Gamer


Updated Hardware for the build:

AMD X4 965 C3 stepping
XFX 4890 + Asus 4890 Top in crossfire
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Corsair DHX 1600mhz DDR3
Soundblaster XFI Gamer


Updated Water Parts for the build:

Swiftech GTZ Cpu block
EK-FC4890 x2
XSPC 360 Radiator


Now i need some help with the how my loop will work, Here is a diagram to help out thanks guys.






I was thinking pump/res - 360rad - cpu - 120rad - 4890's - res/pump
I thought this would keep it the neatest loop, but let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 25, 2010)

Excellent loop Reefer, I wouldn't change a thing.

Good luck with this project


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 25, 2010)

anyone help me out with my loop?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 26, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

The cosmos can be done the way you are talking about.. showing via picture.. 

You'll have a go at it to make the rad top, but if you search TPU, and a few other tech sites, they show on how they modded it all up top for it.

Me personally, I'd make sure that the tubing doesn't look crazy on the fact of going from one side to the other.. I like simple and easy to look at.. Easy to re do, not going crazy.. I tried that, and blah, it wasn't what I care for.. IMO

Now, how is the loop going to be set up? Id go with both rad's then to CPU then back.. That way you could wrap the tubing across the bar and make it look, different. Just don't tighten it to much if you do try that..


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i was thinking this cold storm


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 1, 2010)

Added another hole to the top of the case to allow more airflow for the rad.

Also cut a hole in the plastic cover that sits on top of case for more airflow..pics coming

Halfway through build,.....ran out of tubing more coming tomorrow and i also order all compression fittings for my loop also.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks good man. I went for the Honeycomb style for my 3rd fan.






Ended like this 






Looks sweet man. Sorry I didn't get back to ya.. Busy at work.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 2, 2010)

ah that look a sweet rig cold storm, get some paint on this sucker tho!

Is that your res in the bottom or your pump? looks like you have a cover hiding it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

I had the res in the drive bay, and the pump in the hdd area.

I've since moved away from the case, still have it. I'll be modding it once I feel like taking it all apart..


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok here is the loop complete, i couldn't use my second block on the 4890 as the pcb wasn't reference....o well here it is now while im leak testing. Cant wait to fire this baby up!











I have also modded the top of the pastic cover that sits on top of the case. I will be finishing this off with a file and sand paper then adding some nice mesh.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks good man. can't wait for the system to be up and running.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 3, 2010)

Neither can i, i just wanna fire it up, but if it leaked on me in the next 12hours then i would have to take myself outside  for a beating for being a idiot. I guess its better to wait to see if any leaks turn up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> Neither can i, i just wanna fire it up, but if it leaked on me in the next 12hours then i would have to take myself outside  for a beating for being a idiot. I guess its better to wait to see if any leaks turn up.



To the the honest truth.. I've all ways plumbed, hit the switch make sure to fill it up.. if it doesn't leak then.. place it all in and run.. Now a day, if you cut the tubing right, you won't have a problem till the pump just goes... Unless you use something that will corrode.. then you gotta check for everything.. 

That's how I've been for the set ups I've done.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 3, 2010)

nah im just using plain distilled water. I think i will leave it for about 3-4 hours i guess. If its gona leak it would do and if it doesn't leak in the 3-4 hours i doubt it will leak at all. Plus ive still got alot of cable management to do anyways. It isnt my first water build learnt alot from my first tho 

Then i can post some temps and benchys with my new 965 and 4890 crossfire.


----------

